# Schnur zum ultraleichten Angeln gesucht



## Simoms (2. August 2018)

Also ich suche eine neue Schnur für mein UL setup 
Am besten nicht zu teuer :m
Lg und Petri Heil


----------



## geomujo (2. August 2018)

*AW: Schnur zum ultraleichten Angeln gesucht*

Versuch's doch mal mit der Spiderwire Stealth Smooth 8 Braid in 0,08 oder 0,06mm.


----------



## Bobster (3. August 2018)

*AW: Schnur zum ultraleichten Angeln gesucht*



Simoms schrieb:


> Also ich suche eine neue Schnur für mein UL setup
> *Am besten nicht zu teuer* :m
> Lg und Petri Heil



Stroft GTP


----------



## hecht99 (3. August 2018)

*AW: Schnur zum ultraleichten Angeln gesucht*

Ohne dir direkt eine Schnur zu empfehlen wollte ich nur anmerken das es mit immer dünner werdenden Durchmesser verstärkter auf Qualität ankommt! Eine 20er Geflochtene zum Hechtangeln verzeiht beispielsweise mehr als eine 0,06er zum Forellen bzw. UL Angeln! Spar bei der Angelei nicht an der falschen Stelle!


----------



## NiklasL (3. August 2018)

*AW: Schnur zum ultraleichten Angeln gesucht*

ich benutze die Sunline Super 8 braid in 1.0 für mein Setup 5-15gr auf einer Shimano Stradic 1000 für UL empfehle ich die Größe 0.6 - 0.8

 Die Tragkraft trifft zu und der Durchmesser ist mit einer 0,10 mono zu vergleichen


----------



## Mind (3. August 2018)

*AW: Schnur zum ultraleichten Angeln gesucht*

Ich benutze die Shimano Kairiki in 0.07mm ist ne sehr feine Schnur.


----------



## Fragezeichen (3. August 2018)

*AW: Schnur zum ultraleichten Angeln gesucht*

Benutze auch die Kairiki x8 als Geflecht, als Mono 0,12er Stroft LS seit kurzer Zeit. Ich merke mal an, dass die Kairiki in der Stärke nix aushält, einmal über einen Ast gezogen ist die entweder durch oder der beschädigte Teil muss abgeschnitten werden. Das liegt natürlich primär am geringen Durchmesser, aber ich glaube eine x4 im selben Realdurchmesser würde minimal mehr verkraften und sich nicht schlechter handhaben.


----------



## Semmelmehl (3. August 2018)

*AW: Schnur zum ultraleichten Angeln gesucht*



NiklasL schrieb:


> ich benutze die Sunline Super 8 braid in 1.0 für mein Setup 5-15gr auf einer Shimano Stradic 1000 für UL empfehle ich die Größe 0.6 - 0.8
> 
> Die Tragkraft trifft zu und der Durchmesser ist mit einer 0,10 mono zu vergleichen



Die Sunline hätte ich auch vorgeschlagen, hab die New Super PE mit 5kg Tragkraft im Einsatz, die ist echt super.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. August 2018)

*AW: Schnur zum ultraleichten Angeln gesucht*

Ich fand die Spiderwire Stealth in 0.10 bisher ganz gut, dk.grün oder rot.
Aber die halt in ihrer Form nur recht kurz durch, hält den Durchmesser dann bei weitem nicht mehr ein, sieht also schnell verbraucht aus, funktioniert ansonsten recht gut auf der Rolle und den Ringen, ist aber eine Katastrophe wenn sie irgendwo hin weht ... 
Was blöd ist aktuell: Homeland-Made in USA, steht sogar fett drauf inzwischen. 
Ich boykottiere diese $$$$$ daher ...  

Japan Tackle rulez! #6

Eine gute Alternative für superdünn ist die Daiwa Schnur Jbraid x8, die normale hell/mittelgrüne ist sogar von oben gut zu sehen und unter Wasser ziemlich pflanzenfarben - ideal bei wechselnden Köderarten.
Die realen Durchmesser sind sehr dünn, meine 0.16 ist mir für Weitwurfbelastungen sogar zu dünn (manchmal Luftknoten - auf einer Daiwa 3000er Rolle :q :q), muss man also sehr aufpassen, was man real an Leinendicke bekommt. 
Wobei für UL kann es ja kaum zu dick sein, muss man nur sorgfältiger mit der Schnur beim Angeln umgehen wegen den Klebe- und Windeffekten. 

Ich probiere gerade noch an neuen Kleinmarken herum, das dauert aber bis man da ein Resultat ziehen kann. 
Bei UL supersuperdünn würde ich eher einen häufigen Schnurwechsel als eine teure Schnur im Vorteil sehen.


----------



## geomujo (4. August 2018)

*AW: Schnur zum ultraleichten Angeln gesucht*

Eine Daiwa kommt mir nicht mehr auf die Rolle - die J-Braid in 0,06 macht große Probleme beim Übergang von Braid zu FC. Und, das gilt für die T8 wie auch für die J-Braid x8, sie sind zu laut und erzeugen hässliche Schleifgeräusche vor allem am Spitzenring, wenn die Schnur nicht durchtränkt ist mit Wasser. Das nervt einfach nur.


Da bin ich mit der Spiderwire doch sehr froh. Sie ist etwas steifer als andere Schnüre und erzeugt fast keine Geräuschemmissionen. Über etwaige Tragktaftprobleme konnte ich auch nach über 1 1/2 Jahren Nutzung nichts berichten. Für den Preis jedenfalls Bombe. Leider nicht in richtigem Gelb verfügbar sondern ein mit leichten Gelbeinflüssen strahlendes neon-grün - also ein eher zu grünes chartreuse.

Sunline macht bei mir regelmäßig Schlaufenprobleme, die mir schon etliche Köderabrisse gekostet haben :-( Dafür ist sie schön leise.
Mein eigentlicher Favorit wäre eine Climax Touch 8+ in 0,08/0,06mm. Leider gibt es diese Schnur nicht, da bei 0,10mm schluss ist. Die ist die bsiher leisteste die ich geangelt habe, dazu ist die nicht so empfindlich wie manch andere Braids, verliert aber bei größeren Gewichten und harten Ruten etwas schnell ihre Farbe - beim UL ist das nicht so dramtisch.


----------



## Muckimors (4. August 2018)

*AW: Schnur zum ultraleichten Angeln gesucht*

Da solltest Du wirklich nicht aufs Geld gucken : Stroft GTP - R06...das ist ne 0,13...echte 0,13er...Diese 0,13er von Stroft ist bei anderen Herstellern vielleicht ne 0,06 oder 0,08 ...Ich habe mit dieser Schnur einen Zander über 90 Zentimeter gelandet. Wahsinnsschnur. Wenn Du auswirfst und die Rute hinlegst und Dich in Deinen Angelstuhl setzt, schwebt die Schnur noch in der Luft, so locker und leicht ist die...#6

Investier mal in 150 m und Du kaufst nie wieder etwas anderes..

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## geomujo (4. August 2018)

*AW: Schnur zum ultraleichten Angeln gesucht*

Kannst du das auch belegen, dass die Schnur sich an die metrischen Maße hält? Hast du die unter's Mikroskop gelegt und gemessern bzw. mit anderen verglichen? Oder ist das nur son Bauchgefühl?


----------



## Bobster (5. August 2018)

*AW: Schnur zum ultraleichten Angeln gesucht*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Wahsinnsschnur. Wenn Du auswirfst und die Rute hinlegst und Dich in Deinen Angelstuhl setzt, schwebt die Schnur noch in der Luft, so locker und leicht ist die...#6
> Gruß Muckimors




 Sehr treffend ausgedrückt #6


----------



## Bobster (5. August 2018)

*AW: Schnur zum ultraleichten Angeln gesucht*



geomujo schrieb:


> Kannst du das auch belegen, dass die Schnur sich an die metrischen Maße hält? Hast du die unter's Mikroskop gelegt und gemessern bzw. mit anderen verglichen? Oder ist das nur son Bauchgefühl?



 Nun, wer das auf diese Art & Weise ""anzweifelt" scheint
 die letzten Jahre auf diesem Gebiet nicht anwesend gewesen zu sein


----------



## geomujo (5. August 2018)

*AW: Schnur zum ultraleichten Angeln gesucht*



Bobster schrieb:


> Nun, wer das auf diese Art & Weise ""anzweifelt" scheint
> die letzten Jahre auf diesem Gebiet nicht anwesend gewesen zu sein




 also nichts Substanzielles - hätte mich auch gewundert


Ich erinnere auch gern noch an Andal's Thread 
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330702


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. August 2018)

*AW: Schnur zum ultraleichten Angeln gesucht*



bastido schrieb:


> dass jede Schnur so gut ist wie die Summe ihrer Eigenschaften und damit immer einen Kompromiss mit Gewichtungen in die eine oder die andere Richtung darstellt.


Das Schnur-Mantra - und schön zusammengefasst! #6

=>Selbst das billigste Ankertau kann irgendwas besser als die teuerste HiTec Line. 
Umgedreht gesehen ist KEINE Schnur immer schlecht ...

Ohne suchen und selber herum zu probieren kommt man nicht zum individuell stimmigen Combo-Setup. Die günstigste und schnellste Lösung bleibt das "Fremd-Gehen" :q bzw. Fremd-Probieren, also wirklich am Wasser im Rutentausch angeln.


Ist über den Zaun geguckt bei den Ruten auch so problematisch, nur da sind die Wirkungen noch extremer, die Parameter noch vielfältiger und nicht wirklich erfasst.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (5. August 2018)

*AW: Schnur zum ultraleichten Angeln gesucht*



geomujo schrieb:


> Ich erinnere auch gern noch an Andal's Thread
> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330702



Jupp, und dann kann man das gerne noch in Relation zu Aussagen die jemand früher mal getätigt hat setzen und beruhigt die Frage stellen, kann man das alles ernst nehmen?

Erst die geilste Schnur der Welt...

https://www.blinker.de/forum/viewto...t&sid=e693db60d18f1feedc00c99afad9b5e2#p83167

https://www.blinker.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=8001&p=87749&hilit=Stroft#p87749

https://www.blinker.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=110&t=9775&p=109860&hilit=Stroft#p109860

dann die Luftknotenkönigin...

https://www.blinker.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=110&t=31568&p=437317&hilit=Stroft#p437317

https://www.blinker.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=162&t=35088&p=480488&hilit=Stroft#p480488

Und als Krönung dann 2017 auch mal ausprobiert:vik: und siehe da, Dreckszwirn.


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330702

Es bleibt dabei, selber ausprobieren. Meine Wenigkeit hatte noch nie einen einzigen Knoten mit ner R1 aber ich fische die auch erst seit 8 Jahren an der Küste auf ungefähr 6 verschiedenen Rollen. Dies nicht weil ich der Meinung bin, dass es die beste Schnur der Welt ist sondern weil sie *mir* taugt.


----------



## Lorenz (5. August 2018)

*AW: Schnur zum ultraleichten Angeln gesucht*

#h


geomujo schrieb:


> ... Hast du die unter's Mikroskop gelegt und gemessern bzw. mit anderen verglichen?...



Wie fällt denn die Spiderwire Smooth 8 im Vergleich zur Sunline Super PE aus? Also z.B. die gezeigte "0,10mm" im Vgl. zur "PE 1.2"?

edit:
Fischt hier jemand die Spiderwire Smooth 8 in "0,06mm"?


----------



## buddyone (15. August 2018)

*AW: Schnur zum ultraleichten Angeln gesucht*

Hallo, welche Stärke nehmt ihr bei mono für ultra light angeln.
Will Spinner der größe 0 werfen.


----------



## Mind (15. August 2018)

*AW: Schnur zum ultraleichten Angeln gesucht*



buddyone schrieb:


> Hallo, welche Stärke nehmt ihr bei mono für ultra light angeln.
> Will Spinner der größe 0 werfen.



Da nehm ich ne 0.16er-0.18er STROFT  FC2 Fluorocarbon.


----------



## Andal (15. August 2018)

*AW: Schnur zum ultraleichten Angeln gesucht*



Mind schrieb:


> Da nehm ich ne 0.16er-0.18er STROFT  FC2 Fluorocarbon.



#6#6#6#6

Ich nehme auch keine Geflechte mehr her. Die "Luftknoten" haben mich eines Besseren belehrt. Und die Dehnung ist bei den UL-Wurfweiten auch kein Thema. Mit Mono geht es deutlich entspannter und um keinen Furz weniger erfolgreich.


----------



## Muckimors (16. August 2018)

*AW: Schnur zum ultraleichten Angeln gesucht*

Ultralight kann man nicht mit mono angeln. Das ist Unsinn. 

Gerade wenn es ein 0er oder 1er Spinner ist, kann die Schnur nicht fein und leicht genug sein...Wirf mal einen 1er Spinner mit ner Stroft R06 oder drunter. Du wirst nie wieder was anderes fischen wollen... 

Und Probleme   habe ich mit  der Stroft - und ich habe schon fast alle Stärken gefischt noch nie gehabt. 
Einmal gabs ne Reklamation und Waku hat mir sofort 1000 Meter Ersatz zugeschickt anstandslos. 
Luftknoten ? Was soll das denn sein ? Ich kenne wohl ne Luft-Gitarre aber Luftknoten ist wohl eher ein Märchen oder was ? 


Sowas *kann höchstens passieren*, wenn die Schnur für die Beringung viel zu dick gewählt ist..darauf achten viele einfach nicht. Also das mit den Luftknoten ist 100 Prozent Eigenverschulden. Wenn ich Diesel in TSI-Motor tanke kann ich auch laut schimpfen und gegens Auto treten... muß aber irgendwann eingestehen, daß ich selber schuld war.. 

Mein Urteil : *Es gibt keine bessere Schnur als die Stroft. *Die Stroft kennt weder Luftknoten noch Perücken, wenn man sie richtig fischt und sie vorm Aufspulen ein paar Stunden in Wasser gelegt hat...

Und darüber können auch keine konstruierten Befindlichkeiten hingwegtäuschen in Sachen Lautstärke und son Quark. Die Qualität der Schnur bemißt sich ausschließlich an den Schluesselqualifikationen : Knotenfestigkeit, Abrieb, Luftwiderstand, Gewicht-Stärke und Tragkraft. Alles andere sind *alberne* Rechtfertigungsversuche für sehr viel schlechtere Schnüre..Ablenkungsmanöver  

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Muckimors (16. August 2018)

*AW: Schnur zum ultraleichten Angeln gesucht*



geomujo schrieb:


> Kannst du das auch belegen, dass die Schnur sich an die metrischen Maße hält? Hast du die unter's Mikroskop gelegt und gemessern bzw. mit anderen verglichen? Oder ist das nur son Bauchgefühl?



Da muß man nur mal ne Stroft, z.B. ne 0,13 mm neben eine angebliche 0,13er irgendeines anderen Herstellers daneben legen. Die 0,13 mm Stroft kann sich, selbst wenn Du sie *3fach* nimmst locker noch hinter der 0,13 mm des anderen Herstellers verstecken, wenn nicht * 4x... *


----------



## Snâsh (16. August 2018)

*AW: Schnur zum ultraleichten Angeln gesucht*



Muckimors schrieb:


> *Ultralight kann man nicht mit mono angeln. Das ist Unsinn. *
> Gruß Muckimors




Oh Gott, wie haben wir denn dann früher geangelt? Selbst als ich angefangen habe (bin nicht alt genug um hier mit Zeitangaben glänzen zu können) habe ich mit 0-5 Gr Ruten geangelt, und 20er Mono draufgehabt. 

Ich finde es sogar angenehmer, da ich die Dehnung gerade bei kleinen Fischen mit weichen Mäulern als Puffer nutze. 



Für mich eine ziemlich sinnlose Behaubtung. 

Nichts ist unmöglich


----------



## geomujo (16. August 2018)

*AW: Schnur zum ultraleichten Angeln gesucht*

'Früher' gab es aber auch keine Ruten die auf 2,30m ~70g gewogen haben.
PS: Ich dachte Stroft gibt garkeinen Durchmesser an für ihre Braids?!


----------



## knutwuchtig (16. August 2018)

*AW: Schnur zum ultraleichten Angeln gesucht*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Wahsinnsschnur. Wenn Du auswirfst und die Rute hinlegst und Dich in Deinen Angelstuhl setzt, schwebt die Schnur noch in der Luft, so locker und leicht ist die...#6




die schwimmt sogar in milch :m


----------



## Mind (16. August 2018)

*AW: Schnur zum ultraleichten Angeln gesucht*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Ultralight kann man nicht mit mono angeln. Das ist Unsinn.



Ne 0.16er kann schon sehr Weich und geschmeidig sein. 
Die Amis werfen auch sehr viel UL mit Monos.

Ja mit meiner 0.7er Geflochtene bin ich meistens besser bedient aber in kleinen Bächen mit vielen Hindernissen ist mit eine 0.16er lieber. Dehnung ist auf den 10-15 Metern nicht das Problem und werfen kann ich das locker auch mit nem 0er Spinner oder nem 2gr Wobbler.

Wenn ich nen Stein berühre reist mir die Schnur halt nicht sofort.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. August 2018)

*AW: Schnur zum ultraleichten Angeln gesucht*



bastido schrieb:


> Das einzige was ich wirklich auch nicht nachvollziehen kann, ist die Mär von den Luftknoten und Perücken. Ich kenne das auch nicht und bin nach wie vor davon überzeugt, dass es nie alleine an der Schnur liegt. Sicher begünstigen extrem weiche und dünne Schnüre den Effekt aber sie sind nicht der ursächliche Auslöser.



Also die Neigung zu Luftknoten ist bei den achtfacht geflochtenen Daiwa Schnüren definitiv kein Märchen, sondern real!(Daiwa Tournament 8 Braid)
Ich bilde mir dies nämlich nicht nur ein, sondern muss regelmäßig diese kleinen Schnurperücken aufdröseln!
Ursächlich ist zunächst mal die extreme Weichheit der Schnur, in Verbindung mit Gewaltwürfen und/oder zuvor (partiell) zu locker mit der Rolle aufgespulter Schnur.
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit zur Bildung dieser Luftknoten beim Wurf steigert sich dann noch, wenn es etwas windig ist.
Keine Ahnung, ob daher auch der Name für diese lästigen kleinen Knoten stammt?
Diese Knoten sind bisher glücklicherweise aber leicht und ohne Beschädigung der Schnur zu lösen.
Ich fische die Schnur aber auch in 19Kg Tragkraft (Bigbait), dünner würde ich die aus den geschilderten Gründen sowieso nicht haben wollen!
Fakt ist allerdings, das man wenn man denn länger mit dieser Schnur fischen will, sich automatisch eine saubere Wurftechnik aneignet, ansonsten wird es nämlich recht nervig.
Inzwischen schaffe ich es auch mal einen Tag ohne Luftknoten vom Wasser weg zu kommen!

Jürgen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. August 2018)

*AW: Schnur zum ultraleichten Angeln gesucht*



bastido schrieb:


> Jürgen, ich habe doch geschrieben, dass extrem weiche, dünne Schnüre dies begünstigen aber in der passenden Rute-Rollen Kombination trotzdem keine Probleme machen. Die alte Tournament oder wie sie jetzt heißt J-Braid sind da einfach auch Extrembeispiele. Aber mal im ernst, glaubst Du dass diese wirklich viel verkaufte Schnur nicht sofort von der Rolle fliegen würde wenn die ständig Perücken wirft? Bei vielen macht sie dies anscheinend nicht, was ein Anzeichen dafür ist, dass wohl andere Parameter dazukommen müssen.



Ich kenne das leider auch zu gut (J-Braid x8 0.16), ist schon prinzipiell so wie Jürgen schreibt.

Ich kann allerdings einen Zusammenhang erkennen:
- Lange 3m Rute sehr schnelle Rute mit schneller Spitzenaktion
- Sehr kleine Köder, kleine Blinker und auch Spinner
- öfter rausgepeitschte Würfe von mir (4-15g an ~40g Rute)
-  Knötchen im öberen Bereich der Rute entstehend wird mit Gerappel rausgeschossen
- Nicht alle lassen sich rausziehen, nachdem es mehrmals passierte.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. August 2018)

*AW: Schnur zum ultraleichten Angeln gesucht*

Also gut, da ich bei der beschriebenen Rute/Rolle Kombo auch eine Penn Rolle verwende, nämlich die Spinfisher V,  könnte an deiner Vermutung das es auch am Gerät (Rolle) liegt, wenn es dauernd Luftknoten gibt, etwas dran sein?

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (16. August 2018)

*AW: Schnur zum ultraleichten Angeln gesucht*



bastido schrieb:


> Ich sehe das ja nicht grundsätzlich anders als ihr was die J-Braid betrifft, weicher gehts nimmer. Jedoch fischen unfassbar viele Leute diese Schnur, warum auch immer. Wenn die alle ständig Perücken werfen würden, gäbe es eine Shitstorm sonders gleichen, es gibt doch nix nervigeres.



Weul die meisten auch relativ dicke Geflechte fischen - warum auch immer. Aber je dünner Geflecht wird, desto kritischer wird es auch. Bei Tragkräften unter 10 lbs. benütze ich auch deshalb lieber Monos und umgehe diese Probleme. Kann auch gut daran liegen, dass ich mehr auf meine Erfahrungen vertraue, als auf die Worte der Experten und der Werbung.

Meinetwegen fischt mit Serafil ... wobei man das durchaus als Vorfach verwenden kann.


----------



## Maxthecat (17. August 2018)

*AW: Schnur zum ultraleichten Angeln gesucht*

Moin !
Habe ich bisher mit der Daiwa 8 Braid in 0,13 und 0,16 er noch nicht gehabt , das mit den Luftknoten #c . Ein Kollege allerdings schon und war am fluchen da er ständig Knoten und Schlaufen drin hatte , in seiner neuen im Angeladen aufgespulten Schnur in 0,13 er . Angeblich laut Verkäufer eine sehr gute Schnur !

Ich wässere vorher meine geflochtene Schnur immer ein paar Stunden oder sogar über Nacht . Spule diese dann schön stramm auf die Rolle auf . Vielleicht liegt es daran , das ich das noch nicht hatte mit den " Luftknoten .


----------



## fischforsch (17. August 2018)

*AW: Schnur zum ultraleichten Angeln gesucht*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Also gut, da ich bei der beschriebenen Rute/Rolle Kombo auch eine Penn Rolle verwende, nämlich die Spinfisher V, könnte an deiner Vermutung das es auch am Gerät (Rolle) liegt, wenn es dauernd Luftknoten gibt, etwas dran sein?


Grobe, derbe Rolle + feine, dünne Schnur verträgt sich einfach nicht, die PENN wickeln einfach nicht ausreichend sauber 
Mit z. B. einer Stradic würde das bestimmt nicht passieren


----------

